# tutorial zu diesem bild...



## Precog (6. Oktober 2002)

hi,

ich sehe immer mehr wallpapers in der art wie in diesem thread:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=23363
beitrag "TKOlit"
kann mal jemand dazu ein tut schreiben?
(-zu den lichteffekten
-schatteneffekten-
-spiegelungen)

thx,
victork

ps: wenn ihr nicht wisst, was ich meine,
such ich noch mehr pics...


----------



## freekazoid (6. Oktober 2002)

ich sag nur 3dmax.


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Oktober 2002)

*3D Studio Max* (Demo kann man auf http://www.discreet.com bestellen, oder bei google die Demo suchen)

oder

*Cinema 4D* (Demo ist hier herrunter ladbar)


Tutorials dazu gibt es hier im 3D-Tutorials Bereich,
hier, hier und hier für 3D Studio Max und hier für Cinema 4D, muss man halt rum probieren bis es einem gefällt.
Texturhilfe für 3D Studio Max hier, 
für Cinema 4D hier, musst du halt rum probieren.

mfg


----------



## Precog (7. Oktober 2002)

mit photoshop is das also nur schwer realisierbar?

mfg,
victork


----------



## nanda (7. Oktober 2002)

schwer ist das richtige wort. es gibt zwar einige techniken, um mit ps pseudo-3d-effekte zu erreichen. aber wie gesagt, eben nur pseudo.


----------



## ephiance (8. Oktober 2002)

es sei denn du malst es harhar =)


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. Oktober 2002)

ich denke das dürfte etwas viel arbeit sein:-[ :] 
aber es sind ja ferien, kannst es ja mal testen


----------



## Christoph (8. Oktober 2002)

Saug dir einfach Blender. is free und good ^^.




> aber es sind ja ferien,


   wie geht den das?? verdammt, ich gehe wieder in die Schule ;(


----------



## Meister Eder (8. Oktober 2002)

hähem,  was is blender ??????


----------



## Storch (8. Oktober 2002)

Blender ist ebenfalls ein Render-Programm ähnlich 3dStudio MAX oder Cinema usw. - nur das es halt Freeware ist


----------



## Meister Eder (8. Oktober 2002)

habt ihr einen link für mich ??? 

sorry, zu faul zum suchen


----------



## Christoph (8. Oktober 2002)

http://www.blender3d.com


----------



## Precog (8. Oktober 2002)

hab blender jetzt aber das blendet ein total 
nein, aber da sind soviele knöpfe, da weiß man gar nicht
mehr was man machen soll... 
ich hab bis jetzt noch nix geschafft
(2 Stunden, danach wa ich in ps weiter)

wie ist das denn bei 3d studio max?
schön übersichtlich?
benutzerfreundlich?

greetz,
victork


----------



## Christoph (8. Oktober 2002)

> hab blender jetzt aber das blendet ein total
> nein, aber da sind soviele knöpfe, da weiß man gar nicht



für sowas gibts tutorials. ^^

erstell irgendeine Kugel oder was weis ich (Leertaste +Add+....)

Beleg das Teil mit einer Textur. mach eine Lichtquelle hin und du hast dein erstes Ergebnis


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. Oktober 2002)

hab mal kurz 5 minuten in cinema verbracht, das kam bei raus


----------



## Johnny (9. Oktober 2002)

5 Minuten??? Das würde ich bestimmt in 2 Wochen nicht so hinbekommen.


----------



## Precog (9. Oktober 2002)

tja- die einen könnens die anderen nicht,
so spielt das leben...- ich kanns nicht


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. Oktober 2002)

es ist nicht so schwer wie es aussieht

- kugel machen
- textur rüber
- kugel kopieren (oft)
- sichtfeld ändern
- rendern, damit fertig

soooo schwer ist das nun auch nicht


----------



## Christoph (9. Oktober 2002)

hast du das Bild mit der DEMO gemacht oder mit der Vollversion?


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. Oktober 2002)

geht mit beidem, da wir in der schule aber die vollversion haben, damit
mit der demo müsste man dann halt einen screenshot machen, da man nicht speichern kann


----------



## Almjodler (14. Oktober 2002)

ich hätte da auch meinerseits ein paar fragen zu smallB's bild:
das hast du in cinema4d erstellt oder?
in photshop nachbearbeitet?
und das sind wirklich nur kugeln (objekte --> grundobjekte --> kugeln) ohne irgendwelche verzerrungen oder deformationen oder was auch immer, weil das kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen... kannst du mal ein bisschen genauer dein Vorgehen bei dem Bild beschreiben?
mfg
Almjodler


----------



## Christoph (14. Oktober 2002)

die Struktur bzw. das Muster machts 

musst Spiegelung anklicken ^^


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. Oktober 2002)

nur c4d,
ein bhodiNUT Danel, da etwas mit der spiegelung rum gespielt und viele kugeln mit dem material bestückt und hier rumspielen, am besten die maus ganz nach links (anhang)

mfg


ps: vielleicht schreib ich mal ein tutorial dazu, mal sehn


----------

